# Panama Canal Crossing



## Lau1

Hi. I'm looking to join a vessel crossing the Panama Canal around 23rd September. Can anyone help?


----------



## SVAuspicious

Which direction?

The morning nets and cruiser hang-outs at both ends are good places to find someone looking for line-handlers.


----------

